# Ivory



## Math2010 (Jul 31, 2017)

Hello!

I can get Walrus Ivory from a friend of mine working in the North of Canada. Is there a way to make a pen with it? I mean, is it possible to turn it or it's like glass and it will "explode"?

Thank you!
Math


----------



## keithbyrd (Jul 31, 2017)

you can definitely turn it!  Sharp tools, watch for heat build up - prone to crack.


----------



## Math2010 (Jul 31, 2017)

keithbyrd said:


> you can definitely turn it!  Sharp tools, watch for heat build up - prone to crack.



Happy to hear that! Thank you!


----------



## keithbyrd (Jul 31, 2017)

If enough is available would be willing to share!


----------



## Math2010 (Jul 31, 2017)

keithbyrd said:


> If enough is available would be willing to share!




I'll probably receive it this winter when my friend will come back from the North


----------



## Talltim (Jul 31, 2017)

Unless you or your friend happen to be Eskimo, have a USFWS tag or the poor old walrus died before 1972, you might want to be careful who you try and sell to.


----------



## Math2010 (Jul 31, 2017)

Talltim said:


> Unless you or your friend happen to be Eskimo, have a USFWS tag or the poor old walrus died before 1972, you might want to be careful who you try and sell to.



I'm in Canada so is the Walrus Ivory (Canadian Walrus lol). My friend lives in a village they hunt walrus to eat. No ivory selling except for the Native Art. I think the law is different than in the US. My friend lives with Eskimo (In fact He's no Quebec citizen anymore, he's Nunavut resident now). I'm doing some verification to be sure everything will be legal. I don't want any problem because I made a pen that I'm not allowed too


----------



## Talltim (Jul 31, 2017)

Sounds like you are on track.


----------



## Woodchipper (Jul 31, 2017)

> because I made a pen that I'm not allowed too


You want to make sure you make a pen and not wind up in one.  I was in Mexico a number of years ago.  The US officers were checking anyone entering the USA wearing cowboy boots to make sure they weren't made from sea turtle skins.  Good  luck with the paperwork and legwork to find out what you can do legally.


----------



## magpens (Jul 31, 2017)

I live in Canada so shipping to me would be no problem. . Let me know if you have any to sell when you get it.


----------



## mjmeldrum (Nov 4, 2017)

magpens said:


> I live in Canada so shipping to me would be no problem. . Let me know if you have any to sell when you get it.





Other than the mail being slow that is!  [emoji6]


Sent from my iPhone using Penturners.org mobile app


----------

